# Who Would You Choose Between Your Partner or Your Sibling?



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 3, 2018)

In the past, I started a thread asking what users would do if they had to choose between their partner or their pet, and another thread asking if users had to choose between their sibling and their pet, so now it is time to ask the users here what they would do if they were forced to choose between their partner or their sibling.

            In complete honesty, I am very apprehensive about asking a question such as this one, and am wondering if it is truly a wise thing to be doing so, given how everyone responded to my previous threads asking similar questions, but I feel morally obligated to ask it, given that I have already asked the previous two questions.

            I would never force my brother or Lady J into such a situation, and I highly doubt that either of them would ever force me to make such a choice, as well, but, in the rare chance that either of them did, I would likely choose my brother. It would not be an easy choice, to be certain, and it likely would cause me much emotional turmoil, but my brother is my brother, and I believe that familial ties supersede all other bonds and forms of loyalty.

            What does everyone else say about this? If you had to choose between your partner and your sibling, whom would you choose?


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't have a sibling soooooo


----------



## Phenomenon (Oct 3, 2018)

It's Mating Partnership vs Flesh & Blood so I would like to think most would certainly go with the latter but I've seen plenty of cases choosing the former and the reason why I believe picking your sibling holds an edge in terms of importance is because as humans we are supposed to value family above all else.

The only person who I think would logically matter more to someone than their own sibling or even parents is their children.

This is based on what I've witnessed or know of since I don't have children.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

I hate one of my sisters and really don't know the other. So of course I'll pick my non-existent partner.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, you chose your partner to begin with.

Unless i stepped into really weird territory, im pretty sure you never chose your sibling.
Or yknow, had your sibling as your partner.

Blood bonds to me are just an ideal connection that makes you believe that you should care for blood beyond all.

But that seems like such an easily abusable idea. 

Blood shouldnt matter, its the history and bonds you created with time. 

Im pretty sure most of the people here will choose their partners and i really hope you have the choice and i the same.

So id choose my partner overall. 

If i grew up with my sibling and did stuff like jump on trains to live a fantasy life that didnt work too well before ending up loss in a city where your mom had to drive 3 states over to find you, be glad youre safe and fine, tearfully bringing you close before bringing you guys home to get beat harder than any bars that a rapper can drop.
Then yeah, id have to say theyd hold the advantage over my hypothetical spouse.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2018)

choose in what sense? Live or die?

If that's the case then i'd let them decide amongst themselves or weigh immediate and long term benefits.

If neither are dying and it was just basically abandoning one or the other, then the choice wouldn't be mine.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)

Choose what?  To live or die? To give all your possessions? To fuck?

Wait, don't answer that last one DDJ.


----------



## Jim (Oct 4, 2018)

but if he answered the last one, the choice would be easy, no?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 4, 2018)

Jim said:


> but if he answered the last one, the choice would be easy, no?


I see you just joined here about 2 weeks ago.  Allow me to introduce you to DDJ.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Oct 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Choose what?  To live or die? To give all your possessions? To fuck?
> 
> Wait, don't answer that last one DDJ.



I'm safe with my answer regardless.


----------



## Everlong (Oct 5, 2018)

id choose my partner and i would expect my brother to do the same


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2018)

Jim said:


> choose in what sense? Live or die?
> 
> If that's the case then i'd let them decide amongst themselves or weigh immediate and long term benefits.
> 
> If neither are dying and it was just basically abandoning one or the other, then the choice wouldn't be mine.





Mider T said:


> Choose what?  To live or die? To give all your possessions? To fuck?



I deliberately was not specific, because this question could refer to any hypothetical scenario.


----------



## Melodie (Oct 6, 2018)

partner


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Oct 6, 2018)

Melodie said:


> partner



What is your reason for making that choice?


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 6, 2018)

No siblings so an easy choice, but depending on closeness and whatnot choosing partner would be easy enough to do so in a hypothetical where either existed. Contextually it depends on a lot of factors and not a black & white "Well it's gonna be 100% of the time ___".


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't think there's a way to honestly answer this without knowing what the choice is about. It's not back or white for me.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 6, 2018)

It depends in certain situations it could all honestly depend if you have a deeper and closer bond to your family (specfically older or younger sibiling in regards to sister/brothership deep connections and roots) or if your closer in a deeper friendship/relationship bond with your significant other. I love my siblings & boyfriend with all my heart and then some, however if I truly had to choose with a gun to my head or my last entire option it would be my sibilings hands down every time.

Yes I love and care for both with everything I have but love can come and go within a relationship just how friends come and go within your life so can love as well it's unfortunate but it's the truth. You only have one family within this life time until you get reincarnated for another time you always get one family, that you share connections with and deeper roots. 

Although if you've got a shitty family and shitty sibiling relationship with your upbringing then of course it would be different in that scenario if I had that then my choice would be different and I'd choose my boyfriend instead. So I think it honestly depends on the upbringing within your life with your family and the certain situations that can occur within it on the good and the bad on whether or not you'd choose sibilings over the significant other or if you choose your significant other over your sibilings it all depends.


----------



## Island (Oct 7, 2018)

I have four siblings, and no partner at the moment, so that choice is kinda obvious.


----------



## Sequester (Oct 8, 2018)

prolly give them both up n start over.... bout time mommy n daddy started making new babes n e ways.... n ive been known as a loosecannon on the force already.. wouldnt be the first partner i ran though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2018)

Sibling, easily. The SO hasn't been with me for nearly as long.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 17, 2018)

why not both?


----------



## Virus (Oct 23, 2018)

Family is very important in my culture, parents are supposed to raise us and we have to reciprocate our parents until they die. I love this concept of loyalty. I would choose my sibling no doubt about it.


----------



## Natty (Oct 25, 2018)

Azure Ihrat said:


> why not both?



If you choose both, it's you that's the problem.


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 25, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read all of the books in _A Song of Ice and Fire,_ but I have not seen the television series, although I am wondering about something: when Cersei and Jaime meet again after being separated for a long time and after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



TV and movie directors always make stupid decisions when adapting any book onto the big screen, and no matter how many times fans complain, they just continue to do so. It sucks but it's just the way life is I guess. Birds got to fly, fish got to swim, incompetent tv/movie directors got to ruin excellent books.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have read all of the books in _A Song of Ice and Fire,_ but I have not seen the television series, although I am wondering about something: when Cersei and Jaime meet again after being separated for a long time and after
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


@Megaharrison


----------

